

Ask HN: How long will it take to make an iPhone app w/ no experience? - Hisoka

I'm a programmer. I know Java, Python, Ruby on Rails, Javascript/CSS, but I have no experience developing iPhone apps. I know it uses Objective C, and Cocoa, but other than that, I don't know anything else.<p>Let's say I want to build an iPhone app that's fairly complex to use, such as an app that keeps track of spending and budgeting. Suppose I have 4 hours per day to work on this. How long do you think it will take me to complete the entire app (from learning Objective C, design, implementation, etc)?
======
MattBearman
Just quoting a time is not much use to anyone, so I'll try to give info about
the first app I made:

Working full time with no prior experience in objective c or cocoa, it took me
3 weeks to build an app that is essentially a sign up form used at trade shows
on an iPad. It stores all submissions in a sqlite database, and pushes them to
a custom API. Also uses a postcode database to find the nearest center to the
user's postcode.

Having said all that, I too would recommend phone gap.

------
davidbanham
You might want to consider leveraging all that knowledge you already have with
something like <http://www.phonegap.com/>

~~~
gspyrou
Phonegap <https://build.phonegap.com/> \+ JQuery Mobile
<http://jquerymobile.com/demos/1.0a4.1/>

------
aherlambang
I'd say 2-4 months, depending on how fast you learn stuff. If you are used
with C it makes things much easier

------
seymores
6months

------
eof
two months

